# St. Croix Avid 6'9" MLXF



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Does anyone own the casting version of this rod and how do you put it to use?

I was thinking it would be a fun rod for light jigs to chase crappie, saugeye and white bass. Thinking of pairing with Curado 50 E and 8# mono. (Rod's rated down to 6#, but that may be too light for a baitcaster.)

Anyone gone down this road before?


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

I haven't handled the St. Croix version. If it's anything at all like the Batson 822.5 6'10" medium power extra fast action blank I fish with nearly identical specs, it'll be one of the most versatile rods in your arsenal hands down. It'll be great for swimming grubs, drop shotting, light T-rigs, shaky heads, perfect for 1/8oz. buzz baits, a sweet rod for working top waters, weightless plastics, and just about any other finesse application you can dream up.

Mine is paired with a Citica 100dsv with 8lb. mono. The little reels like the Citica 100 and Curado 50 will handle 6lb. line just fine, but bad backlashes can be a pain.

After you fish that rod, you next purchase will likely be 3C68MXF. It's a perfect compliment to the slight less powerful rod. Those extra fast action rods are pretty sweet, and spend a lot of time in my hands.

Joe


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

billjaco said:


> Does anyone own the casting version of this rod and how do you put it to use?
> 
> I was thinking it would be a fun rod for light jigs to chase crappie, saugeye and white bass. Thinking of pairing with Curado 50 E and 8# mono. (Rod's rated down to 6#, but that may be too light for a baitcaster.)
> 
> Anyone gone down this road before?


That would be a wonderful finesse combo - even for LMB. If you might fish contact baits with it, consider a good FC. You'll love it!


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

grub_man and Tokugawa,

I really appreciate your input. I've been looking at this rod for three years, thinking that it would be a blast to fish, but have been talked out of buying it by salesmen at two different stores.

Your comments have confirmed my long held belief that this rod will be a tool that will enhance my fishing pleasure.

As a long time lurker to this site, I respect both of your opinions.

Again, thank you.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I have 3 of these 1 baitcaster and 2 spinning, personally I wouldn't consider ever buying anything else for fishing jigs. I can feel so much through the rod, I can feel the difference between gravel and mud bottoms. You will certainly be satisfied, I use mine with suspending rogues as well as jigs and the way the hits are telegraphed is amazing even with mono, the superlines telegraph even more. Don't let yourself be talked out of it by anyone, these Avids are sweet rods.


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

grub_man, Tokugawa, and mushrooman

Thanks for the positive feedback on this rod. 

I am now a proud owner, and from what I can discern from the comfort of my recliner, where all the best rods are put through their paces in inclement weather, this one's a real winner.

What I appreciate most about your opinions, is the direct response to the question without so many options that one regrets initiating a conversation. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

billjaco said:


> grub_man, Tokugawa, and mushrooman
> 
> Thanks for the positive feedback on this rod.
> 
> ...


hahahahaha! Glad you enjoy it!!  Post the first fish you get with it.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Glad to hear you didn't let anyone talk you out of it, you are really going to like that rod!
Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Have fun with that rod! I have no doubt you will enjoy it.

Joe


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I have 4 of these rods 1 med. light 1 med and 2 med. heavy and they are great. I'm looking to get rid of 1 only because its 7 ft. and my rod locker will only hold rods up to 6'6"s


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

billjaco said:


> Does anyone own the casting version of this rod and how do you put it to use?


I own one of these. And I've got it set-up specifically for my small crankbaits. It's a good rod. And you won't regret your purchase.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

This rod has been on my radar as well. I'm looking for something to pair with a Plueger Patriarch Baitcaster 7.1:1 for mainly jerkbait fishing smallmouth from my kayak in the local rivers. 

I want to be able to cast a weight of anywhere from 1/8 oz. to 1/2 oz. with out issues and get the desire irratic action jerkbaits deliver. 

For those that have made use of the casting St. Croix Avid 6'9" MSXF would this be a wise choice or is a different model better suited for the above application?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> This rod has been on my radar as well. I'm looking for something to pair with a Plueger Patriarch Baitcaster 7.1:1 for mainly jerkbait fishing smallmouth from my kayak in the local rivers.
> 
> I want to be able to cast a weight of anywhere from 1/8 oz. to 1/2 oz. with out issues and get the desire irratic action jerkbaits deliver.
> 
> ...


The rod (MLXF) will be fine, but the reel is really going to struggle with any bait smaller than 1/4oz. If you want to throw something smaller than a 1/4oz, you need a good finesse baitcaster.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> The rod (MLXF) If you want to throw something smaller than a 1/4oz, you need a good finesse baitcaster.


Thanks Tokugawa,

What is a recommendable finesse baitcaster for this application?? Reading reviews on the Patriarch there is a good amount of comments stating how well it did with light tackle. Can anyone back that up??

Can't wait to add a St. Croix in my line up though just want to get the right one!! 

Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> Thanks Tokugawa,
> 
> What is a recommendable finesse baitcaster for this application?? Reading reviews on the Patriarch there is a good amount of comments stating how well it did with light tackle. Can anyone back that up??
> 
> ...


I think you'll be fine with the Patriarch. Are there other reels better for light weights? Yes...but the real question is do you want to spend $300 or more for one?


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> Thanks Tokugawa,
> 
> What is a recommendable finesse baitcaster for this application?? Reading reviews on the Patriarch there is a good amount of comments stating how well it did with light tackle. Can anyone back that up??
> 
> ...


Can't comment on the Patriarch...but a good finesse baitcaster should be able to cast a 1/8oz jig head as far as a spinning reel without any more thumb than a standard sized bait. That's my criteria for a good finesse baitcaster.

The OP bought a Curado 50e. The Curado 50/51e or the Chronarch 50/51e are really the same reel with a different paint job. They would work fine for the smaller baits...any 50 sized Shimano would. You can shop around and find those for under $150.

The Daiwa Sol is good, and can be found used or on auction sites for around $160.

You can get more exotic, like the Conquest 50, PX Type-R or other Pixies for more money. And yes - they are worth it if you like fishing small baits on baitcasters...but you have to really want them.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I do not have the Avid but I have the Legend Tournament Bass version. It is a great rod for small baits and especially for drop shotting since it is tuned towards it. You will need to get the correct reel for it...a reel that can cast baits down to at least 1/8 ounce. With the rod being an extra fast tip, the rod does not load up like most typical rod and will require some casting adjustment.

I have not used a Core 50 to see how light a bait it can go down to so others will have to provide in insight to it. I have mine paired with a "supertuned" Daiwa Sol with 6 lbs test line. With this setup, I can pitch small baits to bedding bass.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all, 

Picked up the rod last week cant wait to put it to good use on the Coosa. I like the action and feel of the rod so far. 

Question though: 

One thing I love about this rod is the full cork handle. I have a few with the exposed blank but, I seem to prefer the full cork handle. St. Croix Avids seem to be one of the few brands that still offer a great rod in a fullly corked handle. 

Does anyone else feel the same way??? 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------

